# rabo-de-saia



## Potamo

Pesquisando o significado da palabra saia eu encotrei a siguiente expressão: rabo-de-saia. Alguma pessoa pode me dizer seu significado?


----------



## brasileirinho

Rabo-de-saia é uma expressão para _mulher_.

"Os homens vivem atrás de um _rabo-de-saia_."

*Geralmente *essa expressão é usada para designar uma mulher de índole duvidosa.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

A expressão vem do sentido de diferenciar os "traseiros".

O "rabo de saia" é o traseiro feminino. Mas não existe a expressão "rabo de calças" (antes que alguém reclame).


----------



## Potamo

Muito obrigado "amigos"

Entao a expressão nada tem que ver com e significado da palavra saias, otimo!

Parabéns.

Potamo.


----------



## brasileirinho

Potamo said:


> Entao a expressão nada tem que ver com e significado da palavra saias, otimo!



Pode ser que tenha, sim, já que num mundo _normal_ e conservador, somente mulheres usam saias. Juntando tudo temos o rabo (_la cola_) + a saia (_la falda_), um dos conjuntos mais apreciados pelos homens brasileiros, senão de todo o mundo.


----------



## Potamo

brasileirinho said:


> Pode ser que tenha, sim, já que num mundo _normal_ e conservador, somente mulheres usam saias. Juntando tudo temos o rabo (_la cola_) + a saia (_la falda_), um dos conjuntos mais apreciados pelos homens brasileiros, senão de todo o mundo.


 

*Você* *tem toda a razão.... todo o mundo!!!!*

*Muito obrigado brasileirinho, bom fim de semana!!!* 

Potamo


----------



## Tatiane

Holla, amigos.

Estoy traduziendo un guión de película y no encuentro una expresión que traduzca la expresión en portugués "rabo de saia", que es una manera de expresar interés por una mujer.
Ejemplo: A todos los hombres les gustam un "rabo de saia".

Gracias


----------



## 涼宮

Depende del país donde te encuentres, pues en España y en diferentes países de Latino América encontrarás diferentes expresiones para mostrar interés por una mujer.

En Venezuela podrías decir '' a todos los hombres les gusta un buen trasero/culo* o también '' a todos los hombres les gusta unas buenas curvas''. Si no quieres caer en regionalismos, simplemente opta por una opción más neutral, '' a todos los hombres les gusta una buena mujer/un buen mujerón''

*Si bien puede parecer que hace referencia únicamente a los gluteos, muchas veces a la novia se le llama ''culito'' de manera muy informal. 

Veamos otras frases coloridas de otros países


----------



## WhoSoyEu

"Rabo de saia" é sinônimo de mulher, normalmente (mas nem sempre) relacionado a um interesse sexual masculino. Não creio que traduzi-la por "trasero/culo" reflita exatamente o sentido da expressão original. Eu sou mais por usar simplesmente "hembra", que quase reflete a mesma coisa.


----------



## Tatiane

涼宮 said:


> Depende del país donde te encuentres, pues en España y en diferentes países de Latino América encontrarás diferentes expresiones para mostrar interés por una mujer.
> 
> En Venezuela podrías decir '' a todos los hombres les gusta un buen trasero/culo* o también '' a todos los hombres les gusta unas buenas curvas''. Si no quieres caer en regionalismos, simplemente opta por una opción más neutral, '' a todos los hombres les gusta una buena mujer/un buen mujerón''
> 
> *Si bien puede parecer que hace referencia únicamente a los gluteos, muchas veces a la novia se le llama ''culito'' de manera muy informal.
> 
> Veamos otras frases coloridas de otros países




Entiendo, en el sentido literal podria ser esta la tradución, pero busco una expresión que yo pueda utilizar como título, algo que exprese la visión masculina por mujeres muy guapas y deseadas. Un poco dificil, verdad? Muchas gracias


----------



## Fanaya

'_Jaca_', '_jamelga_', '_jamona_'... na Espanha. Não obstante, é "calão de alvanéis", ou seja, pouco educado.

Bem-vinda ao fórum .


----------



## Tatiane

WhoSoyEu said:


> "Rabo de saia" é sinônimo de mulher, normalmente (mas nem sempre) relacionado a um interesse sexual masculino. Não creio que traduzi-la por "trasero/culo" reflita exatamente o sentido da expressão original. Eu sou mais por usar simplesmente "hembra", que quase reflete a mesma coisa.



Desculpe não entendi muito bem como se aplica "hembra". Seria uma mulher bonita? Estou procurando uma expressão que eu possa usar como título, que em português seria "RABOS DE SAIAS". Muito obrigada.

Fanaya

A expressão "rabo de saia" é coloquial mas não chega a ser mal educado, é até um tanto inocente. 
"Esse menino não pode ver um rabo de saia!"

Obrigada =)


----------



## zema

Tatiane said:


> Fanaya
> 
> A expressão "rabo de saia" é coloquial mas não chega a ser mal educado, é até um tanto inocente.
> "Esse menino não pode ver um rabo de saia!"
> 
> Obrigada =)


En Argentina, una *pollera*/una *falda* (= una mujer)
_Ese chico no puede ver una pollera porque se vuelve loco..._


----------

